# 2 M/c and now on progesterone - any success stories with Progesterone?



## new37

Hello all

I am happy to be 6 weeks pregnant again, feeling all the prego symptoms but i've been in this place 2 times before. Both MCs were discovered at the 12 week U/S and babies didn't seem to grow past about 8 or 9 weeks. I saw a heartbeat on early U/S for both previous mcs. So Dr said he felt either we have bad luck or lutenal phase defect. He put me on progesterone as soon as i got prego this time. I'm having a hard time getting comfortable emotionally as i feel like i have to prepare for heartbreak again. Had early US the other day, saw beautiful heartbeat and little bean measured perfectly at 6w1d. Still, i feel i've been here before so it's hard to even feel optimistic....:wacko:

Any success stories with using progesterone and recurrent mcs?


----------



## melfy77

Hello:flower:

I am very sorry for your losses:hugs: I've had 2 early MC's (after seeing a heartbeat for the 2nd one) and was put on progesterone as well as low dose aspirin for this pregnancy, and so far so good:thumbup: Don't worry, it's perfectly normal to feel that way. I was a total nutcase for the first trimester. I still worry now, but about diffrent stuff. Also, I don,t know how you are taking your progesterone, but if vaginally you might have some spotting (I did and it freaked me out) and it doesn't mean something's wrong.

I hope this is your sticky bean!!


----------



## new37

Wow thanks! Just after I posted that last night I went to the bathroom and I have light brown spotting. I am taking the Prog vaginally. It's hard to tell how much blood there was bc there's always a bit of the cream mixed in. But it was light brown (sorry if tmi), there was more first thing in the am but now there seems to be nothing. I have a call in to the dr but I'm so glad to read your comment. Why do u get bleeding with the suppositories? Was it light brown or was it red blood?


----------



## brittybird

Hi I thought I would share my story with you also. I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks, then a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks. I am now 40 weeks 2 days pregnant with my 1st successful baby. I was put on progesterone suppositories at 4 weeks during this pregnancy and stopped them at 14 weeks, and now I am over-due.  Spotting is normal with these because it irritates the cervix. If I ever get pregnant again, I will demand to take the pills again, it worked for me. :)


----------



## melfy77

just saw your reply, sorry for the delay. I've had pink and brown/orange ish. It happened 3 times. Hope everything's okay with your little bean:thumbup: Like Brittybird said, they irritate your cervix, which is already more sensitive because of pregnancy, so spotting is really common. I've heard stories of women bleeding bright red blood because of those.


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Hey ive had a total of 6early loses all at 8w or before..this time im on prog and im now 11w3d and still have strong hb...have a doppler thats been a major help ! I also spotted brown the other week was only for that day..

hoping this is your sticky bean!!


----------



## hope88

Hiya i had 2 mc's and i was put on progestrone at 4 weeks this time i took them up my bum i no i no not plesent but i couldnt bare the thought of seeing any spotting and my doctor told me the absorb better plus no leaking i stopped these at around 15 weeks i took these along with 75mg low dose aspirin. Im now 31 weeks with my little boy i really do think progestrone is a miricle drug. Wishing u a happy and healthy 9 montjs


----------



## new37

Wow thanks so much to you guys for these stories! I'm in the zone (8-9 weeks) where the baby passed away before (both missed MCs found on 12 week US BRUTAL). So right now feeling a little down. These are great stories - gives me hope! Not to mention a good laugh about the anal method of taking them - didn't know that was possible but good to know. There's just nothing dignified about the damn suppositories. Lol


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, I too am another success story. My baby girl is 3 weeks old now. I had two miscarriages and then 3rd time lucky. Tests found that I have a blood clotting issue so I had to take a low dose aspirin, clexane injections and also progesterone. I swear that the progesterone definetely works aswell. Taking a low dose aspirin does no harm either but can work wonders. Its actually only 1/4 of the dose of a normal aspirin. The timing of your losses at 8-9 weeks could indicate a clotting problem thats what I was told with my second loss at 9 weeks and sure enough tests showed that I do. Seriously consider starting on the aspirin. Best of luck for you this time around!


----------



## new37

Tx justkeeptryin - I actually had read a lot of people were taking aspirin during preg - and my dr ran the clotting tests on me which all came up normal. So he said he felt better with me not on something that's a bit controversial in the research and there's no good indicator it's been my problem. But tx for the idea and I'm super glad you were able to find what works for you! I'm really hoping the progesterone is my key.


----------

